# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  استرس نهایی پیش داره نابودم میکنه:(((((( چند روز دیگه سکته میزنم

## GUST

سلام
دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
تپش قلب گرفتم
و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
قلبمم درد گرفته!
میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
معلم دیفرانسیل گفت اول سال کتاب دیفرانسیلتون رو بدین سبزی فروشی! چون ما باهاش کاری نداریم !
منه بدبخت برداشتم کل دیفرانسیل رو سه روزه دارم میجوم که 20 بگیرم! 
دوستان من فقط یک محیط آروم میخوام که به نهاییم برسم ! دارم نابود میشم ! خدایا یک کیلو اضافه وزن تو یک روز بدون غذا خوردن! 
فکر کنم آب هم کالری برام حساب شده !
گلاب به روتون وقتی میرم دستشویی از بس روم فشاره ازم خون میاد ! :Y (504):  :Y (571): 
نجاتم بدین  :Yahoo (19): (((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## magicboy

یه کیلو وزن بدون خوردن غذا :Yahoo (94): 
شمام به همون چیزی که من فک میکنم فک میکنید یا فقد من منحرفم؟ :Yahoo (21): 
فک کنم جسم زردت تحلیل نره و تا یه مدت به تولید پروژسترون ادامه بده
بیبی چک داری؟

----------


## GUST

> یه کیلو وزن بدون خوردن غذا
> شمام به همون چیزی که من فک میکنم فک میکنید یا فقد من منحرفم؟
> فک کنم جسم زردت تحلیل نره و تا یه مدت به تولید پروژسترون ادامه بده


به جان جفت سیبیلات امشب شام یک غذای یک نفره رو سه نفره خوردیم ! :Yahoo (21): دارم نابود میشم

----------


## joozef

شما بارداری  :Y (551): 
اسم واسشون انتخاب کردی ؟

----------


## GUST

> شما بارداری 
> اسم واسشون انتخاب کردی ؟


پسرم ناناز |:  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## joozef

> پسرم ناناز |:


خب اگه دختر بود چی ؟ : دی 
اسم پسرت شد ناناز، اسم دخترت ؟؟

----------


## melis

از یه طرف میگی میترسی قبول نشی .. از یه طرف میگی واسه بیست میخونی .. از یه طرف هم میگی کنکور هم واست مهم نیست!!!  :Yahoo (21):  اینا همش تناقصه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## GUST

> از یه طرف میگی میترسی قبول نشی .. از یه طرف میگی واسه بیست میخونی .. از یه طرف هم میگی کنکور هم واست مهم نیست!!!  اینا همش تناقصه


کنکور واسم مهم نیست امسال ! نهاییا رو میخوام 20 بگیرم برای سال دیگه!

----------


## magicboy

> خب اگه دختر بود چی ؟ : دی 
> اسم پسرت شد ناناز، اسم دخترت ؟؟


ف.ا.ک
رشتش ریاضیه هورمون اینا سرش نمیشه

----------


## GUST

> ف.ا.ک
> رشتش ریاضیه هورمون اینا سرش نمیشه


هورمون چی چیس |:م ن کلا یک تستسترون بلدم که ماله مرده یه پروژسترون برای زن !
مسخره بازی درنیارین نجاتم بدین

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


عزیز دل برادر یکم مراعات کن!خیلی جدی گرفتیا! :Yahoo (20): 
همه مثل خودتن-عین خودت-همه این چیزا هم هست-بدون هیچ کم و کاستی-فقط زیاد حساس شدی! :Yahoo (21): 
این مدت کنمور بیخیال همه چی شو(تیپ-چاق شدن-فیلم-درد-.......)کلا همه چیو فراموش کن! :Yahoo (105): 
عاقا چند ماه تحمل که این حرفا رو نداره!حالا یه ماه نسبت به سالای قبل بیشتر! :Yahoo (21): 
خسته نباشی دلاور-حساس نشو :Yahoo (94):

----------


## GUST

> عزیز دل برادر یکم مراعات کن!خیلی جدی گرفتیا!
> همه مثل خودتن-عین خودت-همه این چیزا هم هست-بدون هیچ کم و کاستی-فقط زیاد حساس شدی!
> این مدت کنمور بیخیال همه چی شو(تیپ-چاق شدن-فیلم-درد-.......)کلا همه چیو فراموش کن!
> عاقا چند ماه تحمل که این حرفا رو نداره!حالا یه ماه نسبت به سالای قبل بیشتر!
> خسته نباشی دلاور-حساس نشو


چی چی حساس نشو ! 
وزنم رسید 105 کیلو  ! ! دوروز دیگه بیماری میگیرم میمیرم !!!!! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## joozef

> چی چی حساس نشو ! 
> وزنم رسید 105 کیلو  ! ! دوروز دیگه بیماری میگیرم میمیرم !!!!!


فقط چون امتیاز منفی دادی راهنماییت میکنم ! 

تو که وزنت 105 هست احتمالا کبدت هم چرب هست. 
ی آزمایش بدی متوجه میشی!

به نظرم حرص نخور بشین درستو بخون. 
حرص خوردنت فقط باعث بدبختی خودت میشه. چه از لحاظ روحی چه جسمی !
آب که از سر گذشت، چه یه وجب چه صد وجب ..

----------


## GUST

> فقط چون امتیاز منفی دادی راهنماییت میکنم ! 
> 
> تو که وزنت 105 هست احتمالا کبدت هم چرب هست. 
> ی آزمایش بدی متوجه میشی!
> 
> به نظرم حرص نخور بشین درستو بخون. 
> حرص خوردنت فقط باعث بدبختی خودت میشه. چه از لحاظ روحی چه جسمی !
> آب که از سر گذشت، چه یه وجب چه صد وجب ..


کبدم چرب نیست
چون قدم بلنده
190 سانتی مترم ! 
ولی بازم زیاده ! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## hosein.23

مخور غم جهان گذران
فقط همین

----------


## joozef

> کبدم چرب نیست
> چون قدم بلنده
> 190 سانتی مترم ! 
> ولی بازم زیاده !


منم خودم قدم 190 هست و وزنم 81. 
با کلی مکمل و دمبل وزنمو رسوندم رو 86. 
استخون بندیم هم توپره و شاخص تراکم استخوانم هم خداروشکر بالاس.
105 کیلو کم وزنی نیست. 
مطمئنا شما کبد چرب داری. 
استرس هم که خوراک تشدید کبد چرب هست. 
آب یخ هم حتما میخوری ؟ 
وسط خواب هم حتما آب میخوری ؟ 
صبحا هم حتما بلافاصله بعد از خواب نمیری دشوری ؟ 
تشنگی زیاد هم احتمالا میکشی ؟ 
اینا همش زمینه های ایتلا به کبد چرب هست. شما وزنت هم که کم نیس !

----------


## golbargsima

چیزی  نیست  گرامی، آروم باشید، فوق فوقش میافتید شهریور میدید، اتفاقی که برای خیلیا افتاده و میافته
 از بزرگترین ریاضی دان ایران، عمر خیام یاد بگیرید:

----------


## alireza2503

> کبدم چرب نیست
> چون قدم بلنده
> 190 سانتی مترم ! 
> ولی بازم زیاده !


من تو سال سوم (امسال )25 کیلو کم کردم از 115 رسیدم 90
این عکس مال موقعیه هس که 95 ام خخخخخخ خدایی دهنم آسفالت شد ، راستی من با قد 180 و وزن 115 کبدم چرب نبود ، فک نکنم واسه شما هم چری باشه
http://s7.picofile.com/file/82501765...6_12_56_46.jpg

----------


## Swallow

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


*
بیخیاااااال بااااااااو ! گیرم ک دیفرانسیلو خراب کردی اون یکیا رو خوب بده 
بابا نهااااااااایی هیچی نداره بخدا ! چرا شما ها انقد ترس برتون داشته ! هر روز تاپیک هایی با عنوان های مختلف   نکنید این مارو با خودتون  بشین کتابتو بخون فقط بنی هاشمم حل کن چون اکثرا تکراری میاد ! در ضمن ادم ی روزه ی کیلو چاق نمیشه ! 
کتابو ک وارد باشیا مطمئن باش خوب میدی ! اصل کاری هم کنکووووووووووووره ن این !*

----------


## GUST

> *
> بیخیاااااال بااااااااو ! گیرم ک دیفرانسیلو خراب کردی اون یکیا رو خوب بده 
> بابا نهااااااااایی هیچی نداره بخدا ! چرا شما ها انقد ترس برتون داشته ! هر روز تاپیک هایی با عنوان های مختلف   نکنید این مارو با خودتون  بشین کتابتو بخون فقط بنی هاشمم حل کن چون اکثرا تکراری میاد ! در ضمن ادم ی روزه ی کیلو چاق نمیشه ! 
> کتابو ک وارد باشیا مطمئن باش خوب میدی ! اصل کاری هم کنکووووووووووووره ن این !*


طوفی جان ممنون برای دلگرمیت  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Swallow

> طوفی جان ممنون برای دلگرمیت


*طوفی چیه بی تربیت ! توفانم من ! 
*

----------


## Hellion

عجب !!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.ali

:38: یه نگاه به تستای کنکور 94 بنداز نهایی ها رو می پرستی!
جدای از شوخی اگه مطمئنی نهایی رو 20 میگیری، دیدی نمیتونی بذار برای دی یا شهریور، نمره 20 دی یا شهریور با خرداد فرقی نداره! مهم اینه که نمره ات تو سابقه برات ثبت میشه و شما دیگه نمیتونی تغییرش بدی!

----------


## mr.hossein99

*خیلی عجیبه
بگو چی کار کردی روزی یک کیلو وزن اضافه میکنی ؟ انتهای هفته چهارم هست شاید
پ.ن.ر.ا : شاید بعد ازمون بگی شاید اگه استرس نداشتم 20 میشدم*  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mostafara

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


استرس که باعث لاغر شدن میشه :Yahoo (117):  (اینطوری که شما میگی هیچی نمیخوری) که علتشم کورتیزوله اگه اشتباه نکنم!
درکل زیاد به فکر چاق شدن اینا نباش اصلا ترازوتو بذار کنار ازش دور باش
خرما و عسل هم بخور در کاهش استرس خیلی موثرند.

----------


## GUST

> یه نگاه به تستای کنکور 94 بنداز نهایی ها رو می پرستی!
> جدای از شوخی اگه مطمئنی نهایی رو 20 میگیری، دیدی نمیتونی بذار برای دی یا شهریور، نمره 20 دی یا شهریور با خرداد فرقی نداره! مهم اینه که نمره ات تو سابقه برات ثبت میشه و شما دیگه نمیتونی تغییرش بدی!


مدیر مدرسه گفتش یک درس خود به خود تک ماده میخوره نمیتونین این کارو بکنین! 
ولی بعید میدونم! چون که باید 7تو حداقل بگیری!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


سلام دادا چ خبره مگه ؟ فقط اونایی که نهاییه رو بخون بقیش پشیزی نمیارزه !! 10 بگیری بسته . برای استرست هم برو پزشک عمومی یا روان پزشک دارو برات بنویسه آروم بشی .برا اضافه وزنت هم روزی 10 تا یه دیقه ورزش کن ، شنا ، دراز نشست ، اسکوات . سرکه سیب و عسل هم بخور قشنگ چربیات آب میشه .

----------


## GUST

> سلام دادا چ خبره مگه ؟ فقط اونایی که نهاییه رو بخون بقیش پشیزی نمیارزه !! 10 بگیری بسته . برای استرست هم برو پزشک عمومی یا روان پزشک دارو برات بنویسه آروم بشی .برا اضافه وزنت هم روزی 10 تا یه دیقه ورزش کن ، شنا ، دراز نشست ، اسکوات . سرکه سیب و عسل هم بخور قشنگ چربیات آب میشه .


چی چی 10 رو بگیر! اگر دنبال 10 بودم که الان بندری میزدم! 
من امسال یحتمل 90% قبول نمیشم 96 ام ! اونجا قطعیه خاک بر سرم !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چی چی 10 رو بگیر! اگر دنبال 10 بودم که الان بندری میزدم! 
> من امسال یحتمل 90% قبول نمیشم 96 ام ! اونجا قطعیه خاک بر سرم !


میگم اگه داخلیه 10 بگیر. اگه نهایی هم باشه مثل هر ساله و سوالاش از کتاب میاد نگران نباش الکی ...
منم امسال زیاد امیدوار نیستم ولی امید دارم سال بعد ترمیم امتحان میدم نمرم خوب میشه اون موقع بخوان 50 درصد قطعی هم کنن باکی نیس

----------


## GUST

> میگم اگه داخلیه 10 بگیر. اگه نهایی هم باشه مثل هر ساله و سوالاش از کتاب میاد نگران نباش الکی ...
> منم امسال زیاد امیدوار نیستم ولی امید دارم سال بعد ترمیم امتحان میدم نمرم خوب میشه اون موقع بخوان 50 درصد قطعی هم کنن باکی نیس


اگه داخلی بود که به تخم مرغمم نبود! نهاییه ! نهایی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shayan.m

تاپیک های ایشون آخر خندس  :Yahoo (4): 
خو برادر من اون پنج درصد فدا سرت

----------


## Mr Sky

*داداش میتونی واسه امتحان دیفرانسیل گواهی پزشکی بگیری بزاریش واسه شهریور.....سوم رو هم دی ماه ترمیم میکنی........تو تاپیک توصیه مهم برای امتحان های نهایی پیش و سوم جزییات روobserveکن.......*

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


حالا که این روشا افاقه نکرد بیا این اهنگ پهلان رو دان کن بذار یه 2 دقیقه قـــــــــــــــــــــــر بده بالا پایین کن بلکه هم شاد شی هم وزن کم کنی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
مدیونی اگه دان نکنی نرقصی :Yahoo (94): 

شماره1

شماره2

----------


## imaginedragon

حالا چرا انقد جوش این 5 درصدو میخوری ??? باور کن انقد بهش فکر میکنی و غولش ميکني هر روز اذيتت ميکنه .... تو 95 درصد و گذاشتی کنار داری حرص 5 درصدو ميخوري :/ بزرگ شو بابا

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Swallow

*این توصیفاتش منو کشتههههههه 
*

----------


## GUST

> *این توصیفاتش منو کشتههههههه 
> *


عجب آدمیه |: 
خب95 درصدشو بعدا میتونم بگیرم ! این 5 درصدو بپره چه کار کنم!

----------


## Swallow

> عجب آدمیه |: 
> خب95 درصدشو بعدا میتونم بگیرم ! این 5 درصدو بپره چه کار کنم!


*اشتباه نقل قول کردی عزیزم  الان واقا میبینم ن حالت بده ! 
بالایی رو باس نقل میکردی*

----------


## imaginedragon

> عجب آدمیه |: 
> خب95 درصدشو بعدا میتونم بگیرم ! این 5 درصدو بپره چه کار کنم!


مثلا مگه چقد موثره  :Yahoo (4): ))) برا خودت میگم هر چی بیشتر حرص بزنی بدتر میشه نتیجت باید ریلکس باشی

----------


## Mr Sky

*تاثیر پیش ممکنه واسه 96 بیشتر بشه*

----------


## imaginedragon

> *تاثیر پیش ممکنه واسه 96 بیشتر بشه*


تا دوسال بعد که نظام آموزشی متحول میشه فکر نمیکنم درصدش رو زیاد کنن چون اون موقع خود به خود زیاد میشه دیگه

----------


## Amiirsd21

اول یه سونوگرافی برو ببین کلیه هات سالمه یا نه(کبد هم توصیه میشه)
بعدش یه پروپرانول بخور تپش قلبت کم شه (توصیه نمیشه)
بعدش قهوه بخور دیفرانسیل بخون

----------


## alihoseini

نمی دونم شما خیلی جدی گرفتین یا من خیلی بیخیالم!
چون اصلا استرس نهایی ندارم.

----------


## erfancrepsley

داداش قضیه رو خیلی جدی گرفتیا کالم داون !! تو که می خوای 20 بشی باید طول سال يه نگاهی به کتابت مینداختی ولی هنوزم دیر نیست تو همون فورجه ای که برای هر امتحان داری بخون حتما نمره خوبی می گیری ز یادم استرس نداشته باش که ارزش نداره

----------


## abraham

> هورمون چی چیس |:م ن کلا یک تستسترون بلدم که ماله مرده یه پروژسترون برای زن !
> مسخره بازی درنیارین نجاتم بدین



داداش خودت کاری واسه خودت نکنی اینجا خبری نی.
خوب بخون نشد شهریور بده.دنیا که به اخر نمیرسه داداش.

----------


## abraham

> *این توصیفاتش منو کشتههههههه 
> *


پ چرا هنوز زنده ای..........غصه خوردن یه کنکوری خنده داره؟؟؟

داداش فدا سرت نشد شهریور ولی اگه خوب بخونی همین الان هم میشه.

----------


## negar~

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


روغن گرچک بخور فرزندم قول میدم دیگه تحت فشار نباشی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## negar~

> نمی دونم شما خیلی جدی گرفتین یا من خیلی بیخیالم!
> چون اصلا استرس نهایی ندارم.


شرف بر درودت :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amiiin

استرس چیخ
پارسالم خو نهایی داشتیم
یه بنی هاشح بگیر حل کن

----------


## abolfazl76

> روغن گرچک بخور فرزندم قول میدم دیگه تحت فشار نباشی


اینم شد راهکار؟!؟!؟!
اینجوری که فشارش منفی میشه!

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


سلام
اولا با احترام به دبیرتون باید بگم کل سوالات نهایی و حداقل 60 درصد سوالات مباحث دیفرانسیل با تطابق بالا از کتاب دیفرانسیل طرح میشه 
برای این ادعا اثبات عینی هم دارم کتابی به اسم (*کاش کتاب های درسی را میخواندم مولف اقای افشین خاصه خان تو گوگل بزنید اسم این کتابو میاره*)که یه ماه هست به چاب رسیده و دونه دونه سوالات ریاضی کنکور های ریاضی تجربی و انسانی رو بعد تحلیل با تمارین کتاب درسی تطبیق داده

اما برای نهاییتون:
1)از فصل صفر اثبات نامساوی مثلثی و اثبات یکتا بودن عوض خنثی جمع و ضرب و یا منحصر به فرد بودن قرینه یک عدد رو بخون
برای فصل یک که محاسبات همگرایی رو بلدی 
کافیه به اثبات همگرایی با استفاده از تعریف کار کنی
و قضیه های کتاب که خودشون نکات کنکوری هم هستن 
2)از فصل دوم هم مثل فصل یک محاسبه حد و رفع ابهام رو تو تست و اینا به اندازه کافی کار کردی ولی فقط حق استفاده از روش های بجز هوپیتال و هم ارزی های بسط تیلور داری بجز هم ارزی sinx=x بشرطی که x به صفر میل کند و میتونی از هم ارزی های فصل یک که تو کتاب گفته شده و فک کنم نامساوی برنولی که تمرین فصل صفر هست استفاده کنی
بیشتر روی اثبات حد از روی دنباله کار کن
مشتق که واقعا هیچی نداره رو رسم نمودار کار کن

3)انتگرال هم که روابط و قضایا رو خوب بخون  محاسبات سری و مساحت به عوان حد مجموع رو خوب بخون کلا انتگرال رو نمیشه کاریش کرد سعی کن کامل بخونی
برای هر شماره یه روز وقت بذار تو کنکور هم میتونی دیف بزنی 

برای بیماریت هم برو دکتر البته ان شا الله که چیزی نیست

یا علی

----------


## negar~

> اینم شد راهکار؟!؟!؟!
> اینجوری که فشارش منفی میشه!


درعوض دیگه خونریزی نداره :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## laleh74

چه تاپیک پرمحتوایی:/

من معمولا از آخر به اول میخونم...از آخر شروع کردم دیگه روم نشد برم اول :Yahoo (21): 

اما به توصیه ی دوستان گوش بدین اینا همشون اهل دل هستن سرد و گرم روزگار چشیدن.



راجب اسم بچه هم متذکر شم که امین و طنین نذار واس منه :Yahoo (21): 


پ.ن: لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین منم میخوام چاق شم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BacheMosbat

اینجوری گفتی  من الان شک کردم خودم مریضم یا تو!
من وعده ای کمش 2تا بشقاب پر میخورم این چند روزم گاهی 3 تا البته سومی دیگه لبریز نیست خخخ یه نوشابه خانواده رو نهایتش دو روزه میخورم  :Yahoo (21):  ولی وزنم 58-59 هست تکونم نمیخوره  :Yahoo (21):  البته تا پارسال حواسم به خوردنم بود که زیاد نخورم وزنم تا رو 53 اومد پایین امسال دیگه حسش نبود هرچی میرسم میخورم تا 58 زود اومد م بالا فعلا خداروشکر ثابتم خو لامصب درسم زیاد نمیخونم که بخوام بگم سوخت و سازم بالاس  :Yahoo (21):  همش یا نتم یا پا تلویزیون  :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا شک کردم که من مریضم یا تو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## joozef

چند وقته زیر دلم درد میکنه اما چون کنکور دارم، فرصت نمیکنم به دکتر مراجعه کنم. 
کتابایی که سایزشون بزرگه مثل زبان پیش یا سری شیمی ها، خعلی دلمو درد میارن. 
خواهش میکنم کمکم کنین ...

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> سلام
> دوستان من دارم نابود میشم! 
> تپش قلب گرفتم
> و داره روز به روز به وزنم اضافه میشه بدون اینکه غذا بخورم !
> امروز کلی مواظب غذا خوردنم بودم !! با غذا نه آب خوردم نه هیچی
> عوضش آخرشب رفتم رو وزنه میبینم از شدت استرس یک کیلو اومده رو وزنم! 
> قلبمم درد گرفته!
> میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم ! موضوع کنکور نیست! 
> این نهایی لعنتی خصوصا دیفرانسیل داره نابودم میکنه
> ...


اسپم : پیشاپیش خدا رحمتت کنه

----------


## Behnam10

من تقریبا برای نهایی سوم 1 ماه بی خوابی کشیدم ،  اخرش هم تاثیر معدل شد 25 درصد مثبت . تنها اب باریکه ای که میشد از دیگران در کنکور جلو بزنم ( با وجود این سهمیه ها و راند ها و.... یی که به لطف خدا هیچکدوم رو ندارم ) نابود شد و رفت . الان که دیگه این 5 درصد هم دردی دوا نمیکنه .
به هر حال فکر و ذهنم رو گذاشتم روی کنکور . با دانش کنکوریم میرم سر  امتحان نهایی . استرسم هم تقریبا داره به سمت صفر میل میکنه . اخرین ازمون گزینه دو که جامع بود معارف رو 70 زدم و از 7 سوال دینی 4 هم فکر کنم 5 تاش رو درست زدم . با همین توشه فک کنم یه 15-16 نمره ای رو زاپاس دارم
کلا امتحانات نهایی برای اون هایی که از اول سال برای کنکورشون هم هیچی نخوندند ، ترس اوره . بهتره که لاقل از این 1روز و نصف برای دینی بهترین استفاده رو ببرند .

----------


## roshana

وزنت احتمالا یا از 1- تیروئیده یا از 2- پرخوری عصبی (که میگی نمیخورم)
البته اونایی که پرخوری عصبی دارن حواسشون نیست
که مثل گاو(خودمو میگم) میخورن  :Yahoo (21):  استرس؟؟
پارسال این موقع عینِ خیالم نبود 
البته هیچی هم نشدیم تهش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fantom

منم دیگه حالم داره از درس بهم میخوره …

----------


## jarvis

*این پارسالم موقع امتحانات مارو منکوب کرد با این استرسش ...
برو پی کارت دیگه ... از چی میترسی
نهایتش اینه که بدبخت میشی میوفتی گوشه خیابون!
میدونم روحیه دادن از خصوصیات بارز بنده است!!!*

----------


## Milad98

استرس نداره اصلا
الان نشد شهریور 
نشد دی
نشدخرداد
نشد شهریورسال بعد
اصلانشدم نشد به درک

----------


## asalshah

انقد قوی باش که از نتیجه کار خودت راضی باشی!

----------

